# Dewalt DW708 Miter Saw Problem



## mflowe (Nov 14, 2014)

Recently bought a Dw708 on craigslist. Couldn't pass up the $200 price. I guess seller read too many horror stories so deal was done at his place of employment. Did a cursory exam of saw and everything seemed good but it started to pour down rain so packed saw up and left. Everything seems fine except the sliding action is a little rough. Tried unsuccessfully adjusting the two allen screws. Visited all the parts websites thinking I might be able to replace some bushings or something. It looks like I have to replace the whole arm with the rails as a unit for over $300. That's never gonna happen. Does anyone have any suggestions?Thanks


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

My sliding miter saw was a bit rough to, I pulled the little metal pieces at the front and back of the slides cleaned it out really good( tons of sawdust) I sprayed some silicone lubricating spray in there, I don't know if this was the best choice of lubes but it worked great.


----------



## mflowe (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks. That will be the first thing I try.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I periodically spray silicone lube as well.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, look for particles where they shouldn't be.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Air gun to blast out dust once in a while matters


----------



## mflowe (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the comments. If that doesn't work, does anyone know if the bearings or bushings can be replaced?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Most likely it's the lube and dust that mixed together to form more of a paste then a lube.

Take it apart and the bearings should be is a "S" type plastic race (that's what my Hitachi is in). Take the bearings and wash them in a solvent. Put things back together (have fun) and then use some sort of an evaporating lube that doesn't leave anything behind. ie: don't use something like white grease.

Silicone works well, but may cause issues with paints or clears. Unlikely, but a possibility.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I never use silicone spray on any woodworking tool or equipment, as I don't want to chance contaminating final finish.
Just wipe the rails with a light oil like WD40.


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

Dry graphite spray lube is the ticket for saws and other dirty areas that attract dust. 

Isn't WD-40 silicone?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WD-40 is mostly fish oil. No silicone.

Use Butchers Wax out of the can. You'll have to apply it more often them most sprays, but it won't attract crap.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

wd40 gunks up in woodworking applications. I've used it on the spindle threads on my shaper & it gunked up to the point I had to use wrenches on the nut all the way up. Since then, I just use silicone spray on the threads so I can spin it off with my fingers only.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> WD-40 is mostly fish oil. No silicone.
> 
> Use Butchers Wax out of the can. You'll have to apply it more often them most sprays, but it won't attract crap.


No fish oil :no:



"WD-40's main ingredients as supplied in aerosol cans, according to U.S. Material Safety Data Sheet information, are:

50% "aliphatic hydrocarbons". The manufacturer's website specifically claims that this fraction in the current formulation cannot be accurately referred to as Stoddard solvent, a similar mixture of hydrocarbons.

<25% petroleum base oil, presumably a mineral oil or light lubricating oil.
12-18% low vapor pressure aliphatic hydrocarbon, to reduce the viscosity for use in aerosols. This fraction evaporates during application.

2-3% carbon dioxide, presumably as a propellant, is now used instead of liquefied petroleum gas to reduce WD-40's considerable flammability.

<10% inert ingredients."


----------

